

How Basic Common Lisp Techniques Can Improve Code Configurability, Maintainability, and Reuse - nickb
http://lispy.wordpress.com/2007/08/29/how-basic-common-lisp-techniques-can-improve-code-configurability-maintainability-and-reuse/

======
lispy
This is what happens when a mediocre programmer reads too many Paul Graham
essays, hacks his way through a couple of sections of SICP, and shamelessly
rips off Peter Norvig's code in chapter 2 of PAIP.

Kids these days.... ;)

~~~
brlewis
I only hope more mediocre programmers start doing the same.

------
damon
You've got to give the guy credit for trying. His sources are sound - PAIP is
difficult, and PG consistently rings true. I'd take him over a mainstream C#
drone salivating over Biztalk.

I do like his update :

"A lisp hacker has rewritten my code to take advantage of more of the
language's native featuresX eliminating a great deal of code in the process."

